# Sobe kidded



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, on my way home the hubby called, he said he locked up Hope because she was going to go next. Ok great, and thank you.

I got home and I had to fill some water tanks and things. I hear the little baby cry, I did a head count and well I realized Sobe is not around, I ran to where the cry was coming from. Well I'll be, she had twins, and they were JUST born. If I would of gone to that barn first, I would of been there with her, but she did fine, oter then had them in a little pile of snow.

I got them and brought them to the other ban and she finally followied. She was a FF so I was watching to see if he had the mommy in her. Well to say the least no. Ok not bad, she did clean them, took caare of them but she would not let them nurse, she would kick them off like it hurt, and she would evn lay on them to get them away from her. I worked for a while to get them to nurse, the doe was all over it when she would let her but the Buck was so weak. I gave her warm Molsses water and she drank that down like crazy, I fed her grain and she wanted nothing to do with it. I finally got the boy to nurse. I put the sweaters on them becuase they were so cold and I put a heat lamp on them.

Hubby went out to let everyone out to enjoy the beautiful weather and he said both the babies were up and their little tais were wagging and happy as ever. I was a little worried she would lay on them, but nope they are doing great.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww...congrats... they are adorable... :thumb:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Congratulations! They are darling.

Jan


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

HOW ADORABLE!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a surprise! Adorable little ones that snuck by you :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sobe is beautiful! Is she gettin the hang of being a new mama yet?


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations, Lori! Pretty little kids and beautiful mama.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Lori!! Wow talk about nick of time on missing that delivery! Thank goodness you were near and heard their cries and was able to get them moved and get mama pointed in the right direction with nursing them


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the latest new ones, you must be pleased! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well some not so good news. Sobe has Mastitus, that is why she was acting how she was yesterday. I feel so bad for her. I did not want to go check on them this morning because I was afraid she would of layed on them and killed them so I asked Hubby to do it and I left for work. He called and said they were up with their little tails wagging and cute as ever.  

Well when I got home she was down again, I took her temp and it was 104.1, I felt her bag and shoot it was empty and hard. I went and got a bottle for the babies and they sucked it right down, and I got peppermint oil and Olive oil and massaged her bag for about 45 minutes to a hour. I could not get more then a few drops out. I started her on Pennicillian and I hope she is better.  The good thing is she still accepts the kids and she licks them and talks to them, so I will just have to go out and give them a bottle.

In the 10 years of having goats I have never had a case of mastitus much less on a FF. 

I hate bottle babies because I get so attached.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well atleast you got your white doe kid. Sorry about your doe.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry about your doe. Hope it clears up soon. But congrats on the new babies. They are soooo cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry she has mastitis, I hope she gets better soon.


----------

